#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Osaka Aquarium....a shot that I am proud of.....

## Bobcock

Shots in aquariums are shite.... they have no value at all, unless they tell a story about animal captivity.... I took this today and I'm very pleased with it.....

Today I went to Osaka Aquarium. I usually tend to avoid aquariums, they are a bit 'seen one seen them all' no matter how good they are, I've always preferred seafood in the wild or on my plate.

However the Osaka Aquarium has a big reputation, mainly for having two whale sharks in the tank. It is also like so much of Japan not that expensive and just so well presented.

Anyway, there was a guy at the sealion tank waving a small stuffed toy on a string. If you wonder if they can see us, well sealions certainly can. As he span this toy a sealion came to play, as he span the toy, the sealion span keeping in sync with almost every movement. There was quite a crowd gathered to watch so it took a while to get a good vantage point to get a view. I decided to use the phone cams in my way to tell the story rather than try and get a shot without.

----------


## Luigi

Good stuff, Bob.

A friend just came back from Osaka and was on about the aquarium there, they mentioned it had 8 levels and were highly impressed with it.

----------


## kingwilly

It's a lovely shot,  but the double shot with the camera phone is what makes it interesting.

----------


## Nawtier

The phones out of focus...

----------


## VocalNeal

Good shot but it is a seal not a sea lion. JSYK

----------


## baldrick

the seal needs a shave

----------


## Bobcock

seal...thank you.... I was wondering at the time I wrote it...

----------


## Loy Toy

Great shot Bob.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

Cool!

----------


## cyrille

Wow, thanks for that addition nearly a year later, wally.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^He's been gone. Catching up......  And, it was still cool the second time around.

----------


## cyrille

> He's been gone.


Not for a year. He was definitely on the cricket thread threatening worldwide Aussie domination when this thread was started.

It wasn't until two thirds of the way through the series that he stopped posting.

 ::doglol::

----------


## thaimeme

> Great shot Bob.


 

....as is most of his photographic material.
Hasn't lost a beat from way back when.

Need to post more personal photo threads, Bob. Allow us into your collection.
Always appreciated.

----------


## DannyB

The aquarium in Enoshima, Kanagawa has this night 'illumination' thing going on at the moment where they do projection mapping onto one of the tanks, and set dramatic music to it.  It looks a bit daft though, as the fish (the center piece of the show) are swimming around expressionless without a clue of all these people gawping at them.  It's an odd fit.

Like the pic you took, anyway.  Came out really well.

----------


## Boone

wow I also recently was at aquariums too
must admit that seal looks kinda sad

----------


## BobR

> wow I also recently was at aquariums too
> must admit that seal looks kinda sad


Maybe seals just look that way?
The animal rights people have gone nuts with the condemnation of aquariums, circuses and zoos.  
Just like a pampered house dog, animals in captivity with good human care live longer happier more pain free lives than those in the wild.  
Animals and sea creatures on their own do not have access to veterinary medicine and are not protected from predators.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Boone
> 
> 
> wow I also recently was at aquariums too
> must admit that seal looks kinda sad
> 
> 
> Maybe seals just look that way?
> The animal rights people have gone nuts with the condemnation of aquariums, circuses and zoos.  
> ...


The neurotic behaviour in captive animals is unpleasant in the extreme. I am sure I would not want to live longer and in good physical health if I was going insane with boredom.
The teaching value of zoos etc is mostly redundant now in my opinion.

----------

